# Please I'D this plant. Is it Rotala Pearl Type 2?



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

Please I'D this plant. Is it Rotala Pearl Type 2?

I know the leaves are supposed to curl upwards on pearl type 2.

type 1 curls downwards and look like little boxes.


----------

